# Summer is almost here...lets see that summer coat!



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is my Nico...we were just playing around on a crappy day and I decided to take a few pictures. He is a bit dusty...the weather hasn't stayed nice long enough to get the dirt out.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Before and Now


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare still has her winter coat...she just started shedding it out...lazy girl 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

You all have green grass and winter-coat-less horses?
Wow, I'm way behind :lol:


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Uggh! He's getting sun-bleached :?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Your guy is so handsome! I love his snip. 

*Heres Amado in his winter coat*








*
Here he is with his winter coat almost out*









Ill have to get a pic of him tomorrow and then a pic of Smokey Joe with his winter coat out, he looks like a completely different horse!


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Winter fuzzies:









No winter fuzzies:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Gotta get new pics of my 'somewhat' fuzz less monsters...Lol!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Ocho then:
*









*Ocho now:*









*Smokey Joe then:*









*Smokey Joe now:*


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

The first one is Hero with his winter coat, which it may be hard to see, and the next was just taken a few days ago. I love summer coats!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

HeroMyOttb said:


> The first one is Hero with his winter coat, which it may be hard to see, and the next was just taken a few days ago. I love summer coats!!!


I must say, your TB is gorgeous...His face is soooooooo sweet!!!!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I must say, your TB is gorgeous...His face is soooooooo sweet!!!!


Well thank you very much, I love my boy


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Lucky! There was a high of 48 today where I am, so Jasper still has some of his winter coat....


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I just realized I need more recent pictures.
These are from last month, so Romeo still has some of his coat








Here is Demi








*They have both gained weight since these pics*


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow!!!! We all have such beautiful horses- both with winter woolies and without. We are so lucky


----------



## Crazyland (May 11, 2010)

My filly still has plenty left. I am working on it though! UGH! 
Her sister has barely any left and is looking nice and sleek.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Cinny has that "wet horse" look ha ha. And I still haven't bathed him yet this year, this is just from grooming.


----------

